# Plant ID`



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a native plant (submerged) that an acquaintence of mine has. Not sure of the ID though. Location Ft. Meyers Florida.








URL="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/LocalPlant2.jpg"][IMG]
[IMG]http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a131/Fishboy93/LocalPlant2.jpg










I thought it was a Rotala (ramosior or rotundifolia).


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi, It looks like Bacopa monnieri to me. But I could be wrong


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think that's a _Bacopa_.

Was it found submerged? _R. ramosior_ always stays green in my experience.

Can you show some pics of it in an aquarium?

I'm thinking it might be an _Ammania_. Were any flowers found when it was collected?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I wish I had more info for you on the plant cavan. It was submerged. It was found just like you see it. He has it floating in a qt tank so I don't have pics of it planted yet.


----------

